# DollarTree Sock Filter



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

I am making an air bubble driven filter with parts from DollarTree








*Parts List:*
1. One liter plastic container with lid
2. Long Black Tube Sock
3. Swimming pool water soaker (For riser tube)
4. Scrubbies for Bio Grow Media
5. Activated charcoal (from Amazon)

I decided not to use the floss, because with the sock, I should not need it.
I will cut a hole in the toe of the sock so I can slide it over the top with the tube going through it.
Then pull it down tight and double and triple it by folding it up, then down.
I was thinking I could launder the socks and reuse them, but they are two socks for a dollar. Cheap.


----------



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

I will be putting rocks and substrate in the 75g this evening, so I need to get the filter constructed soon.
I am thinking about adding gravel from the tank I just broke down to give it a kick start with cycling.
Any reason not to do that?


----------



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

I finally put the sock filter together.









I bought these components at Dollar Tree. Water toy, socks, canaster & scrubbies








I drilled a 1 1/4" hole in the lid and small holes around the sides








In the bottom I added gravel from an established aquarium








Then a layer of activaled Charcoal








The I added scrubbies to the top








You can see the layers from the side








I cut a hole in the toe of the sock andpulled it over the filter, then doubled it up to make two layers








You can see it in the aquarium.








I forget to mention, I cut Vee notches all around the bottom of the riser tube


----------



## Chasmodes (Jul 9, 2015)

Very cool idea. I may have to give this a try. I have many potential uses, fish larva grow out and a blackworm culture being two of them. .


----------



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

UPDATE:
The filter has cleared the water up. It only took two days. I had put crushed oyster shell / crushed coral substrate in the tank and the water was white with calcium. It is clear now!
I will have to wait now until I put it under a load with fish next week.

Hey, if you plan on making one, you better go get the pool toy for the riser tube now! It is a seasonal item for summer. I need to go get 5 or so.


----------



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

An observation of my sock filter.
It seems to me working fine. When I have my wave makers running they create a good current that sweeps the bottom and put a lot of stuff in suspension. The sock filter collects it all on the outside.
I though it looked unatractive with crud all over it, but the next morning it looked like new.
All the glass shrimp and sailfin mollies I caught and released into the tank cleaned it up.
The glass shrimp seem to congregate on the sock filter keeping is clean.


----------



## TUCCI (5 mo ago)

Brilliant johnnymax


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Zombie thread.


----------

